# traveling with crohn's



## PAN AM HOBO (Aug 29, 2015)

Anyone traveling with crohn's disease?
how do you control your symptoms while traveling thru states by freight, hitchhiking,camping ?
how do you acquire steroid medicine when in other states ? 

my symptoms are Inflammation of the intestines,abdominal pain that can be so severe that i'm stuck in a tent for two days recovering, nausea/vomiting,bleeding,electrolyte imbalance/ dehydration 
the type of steroid I use is entocourt ec 9 mg zofran 16 mg for nausea vomiting and various forms of good ole high grade marijuana for my pain vomiting and crohn's symptoms .when I am out of medication I do use herbal meds inplace of pharmaceutical meds those are: peppermint,fennel seed,slippery elm bark that I make into a powder and ginger.
any input would be greatly appreciated thank you,
ITSBETTEROUTDOORS


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 29, 2015)

could you maybe consider not using all caps for everything?


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Aug 29, 2015)

fixed it


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 29, 2015)

my health has also deteriorated over the years. i've never been diagnosed (i avoid the doc) with crohns but i have/had some of the symptoms. a few years ago i started researching my problems and discovered much if not all was the result of a poor diet.

i know it can be hard to follow a healthy diet on the road but if you can eliminate the main food that is attacking your digestive system then your body will have a chance to heal. it can take years so be patient and avoid gmo's that have bt toxin. 

http://www.askdrmaxwell.com/2013/03/the-gut-destroying-toxin-you-eat-everyday/

if you have the cash to cleans your body, a small amount of organic apple cider vinegar in a glass of water will help kill bt toxin. use a glass container, it will eat through plastic. also fresh garlic is a good remedy.
i would take both for a month and then start adding a good source of probiotics to your diet to reintroduce healthy bacteria to your gut. organic sauerkraut and yogurt are my favs.

hope things improve for you, i'd bet my life gmo's with bt toxin are the cause of your health problems.


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Aug 29, 2015)

I am all most certin That BT toxin you mentioned was the cause of my most recent crohns flare I caught out of Gardner MA then out of a yard in Boston MA and got off in NH while hitchhiking I stopped a picked some ears of corn raided a green pepper farm and after eating all was well until the next day coughing sneezing like crazy and horrible abdominal pain with alot of blood 
Went to emergency room got two units of blood, steroids,fluids and that probiotic stuff


----------



## Autumnlark (Aug 30, 2015)

I have crohn's, and am very interested in following your post. I hope you get some good info. I am what I consider lucky, mine is located in the small intestine and terminal illium, so I mostly just have pain and nausea. My mother has had crohn's and been on disability for like 45 years. She has had three bowel resections but her last was twenty two years ago. She is now on Remicade which is working wonders for her. Long story but she has mostly controlled her flares by fasting. 

One natural remedy I use is turmeric tea, there are numerous benefits but you have to be regular in drinking it...I make a thermos and sip throughout the day. here is a good link. the recipe also contains ginger which helps with nausea. http://www.meghantelpner.com/blog/tea-time-with-turmeric/ You can purchase all the spices dried and buy almond or coconut milk in the box which is shelf stable or you can drink without the "milk" in a pinch but in that case add in some lemon juice it counteracts the bitter taste...the key is to simmer the spices turmeric needs to be cooked to work...also I know this sounds weird but add in a pinch of black pepper, it increases the bioavailability of the turmeric. Also "bone" broth is excellent but not something you can make while traveling. 

Oh and I find that eating raw veggies will trigger a flare for me, corn is really bad for me. If you don't already, try to follow a low residue diet or liquid diet when flaring...

Hope you get some good answers on your other questions and find a system that works for you!


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 31, 2015)

Turmeric is great! I use it to season my cooking and I'm sure using it that way can also aid in preventing flares due to its anti-inflammatory properties. I don't know much about crohn's but I'm sure most herbs with mucinogenic properties would help such as cinnamon or fennel. (Durf facepalm* just saw your original post and had fennel in it.) Maybe even marshmallow root would be good. I'm sure if you used a mucinogen in conjunction with an anti inflammatory it would work wonders. I've also heard that drinking french green clay (by mixing it into water) can help you detoxify from pesticides (not to mention heavy metals and radiation).


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Aug 31, 2015)

So I basically just did a quick google search and everything I just said is good. I myself have suffered from IBS. I usually take peppermint and licorice root to help it along with all the other stuff I put in my tea (for all the other stuff I have wrong with me heh) <sips*>
It said licorice can help but I'd be careful because it can give you the runs (it does for me at least if I drink too much). It also said golden seal is good which was another one I was going to recommend but that stuffs expensive.
Oregon grape root also looks promising.(another herb I commonly use. More for its blood cleansing abilities tho.)
I'm sure I could write a freakin' novel.

From what I've read about crohns disease it seems like nobody really knows exactly what its caused by. So what you treat yourself with varies on your symptoms. For example garlic and cayenne may be good for their antibacterial properties but because they're acidic they might cause a flare especially if your mixing it with another acidic food.
But certain things are pretty much just all around good for you if you don't over do it. 

Also remember what you eat is super important. Avoid too much bread, corn, dairy, grease, coffee, alcohol. Shoot for easy to digest meats chicken, fish. Yogurt and mixed nuts are probably good protein too. And with veggies you'll probably want something with a lot of water in it like lettuce. For carbs rice or boiled potato. 
alkaline water couldn't hurt either. Also shit on google kept talking about omega 3's .
Some of this is just edjumacated guess but I'm sure I'm not too far off the mark.

What I learned from an herbalist/diet book is balance. You eat one thing your going to need something else to balance it out. Like having a balanced meal. Remember when they said that shit on cereal commercials?

A novel. The end.

Believe me I could go on.


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Aug 31, 2015)

Thank you autumnlark and fox spirit.
I will start using the turmeric spice in food.


----------



## Autumnlark (Aug 31, 2015)

You are welcome...Fox Spirit mentioned omega 3s I totally forgot about that. That would be a great addition even better than the turmeric tea, because it is portable, no prep is needed, there are brands that don't have the fishy smell, and you can take it while traveling. Omega 3s are awesome at counter acting inflammation. If you decide to add them to your diet, again start slow because they can also cause loose stool. Oh and for the electrolyte issue, I buy my Mom Nuun's electrolyte tablets that way you can add them to your water as needed. As Fox Spirit said I could go on and on...but hope this helps!


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Aug 31, 2015)

Be careful with veggies, as my father-in-law suffered with Crohn's for at least 25 years before he passed away, and with him - he ended up having to restrict himself to pretty much a meat only diet.

This is one illness I would not wish upon my worst enemy, as I saw what it did to him.............. the flare ups, the hospital stays...... Crohn's is no joke.

I'd also probably avoid nuts as well, as nuts can raise hell in folks insides who cannot tolerate them.


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Aug 31, 2015)

I will have to research those omega threes.
While traveling I mostley eat mountain house cans of dehydrated food cambels thick and chunky soup, fettuccine pasta the minute bags with chicken from a can.whole canned potatoes, vegies in a can and what ever else I can scaveng up while passing thru like fruits vegetables aquired from farms and of corse wild edbials.
I do heat can foods over a fire and eat from the can alot don't know if could trigger a Crohn's flare?


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Aug 31, 2015)

I can't answer that all I know is every time we all went out for dinner, my father in law would literally have to have a talk with the cook to ensure that we would not be calling an ambulance for him - for real...... as his dietry restrictions were so great.

Yes, it was at times embarrassing - at times absolutely funny, but when he went under the knife for some very serious surgery - and never came back, all of a sudden I realized just how serious Crohns was.

Make sure you are in touch with someone who really knows about Crohns, and not to sound like an old Jewish mother, make sure your're getting checked out by a doctor as this is something where an an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Aug 31, 2015)

Just read what you said otter wolf about the vegetables after posting my last msg..
I am at a river cooling down right now talking to you folks 80% humidity and it should be 85-90 all week here in the north east so I may only travel after midnight until late am.
My electrolyte imbalance is pretty bad I sweat profusely even in 70 degree weather
I try to drink 2 64 fl oz of pedi light befor I start and the electrolyte tablets I have been using are REI etabs 3.50 for ten tabs,GU energy brew,NUUN with ginger which I payed way too much for like $30 didn't have a choice at that time thoe.


----------



## Autumnlark (Aug 31, 2015)

Okay, I'm back again. Wow your diet might be a big issue for your crohns. Not trying to get all "Mom" on you...except to say take natural anti inflammatory supplements etc...on a regular basis to help keep things in check and cook your fruits and veggies when your flaring. You obviously love traveling and that is something that brings joy to your life so cooking that involves lots of prep and ingredients isn't going to work for you. Look up Thermos cooking, that might give you some ideas on cooking more healthy items. You just heat up what you want to cook for a bit and then put it in a prepped high quality stainless steel thermos and let it do the cooking for you as you travel. When you stop some hours later your meal is hot and ready to eat!


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Aug 31, 2015)

I think you folks are right
When i was traveling last week As I ate alot of trail mix nuts,cucumber green peppers aquired from a huge road side farm and along the small high ways and country roads blue berries raspberry ,BlackBerry,bunchberry,snowberry,some wild mint and a tea of mullein leaf for my lung congestion I did have the berries in moderation and thoes camblel thick and chunky soups and that was no it.mullein was found in a open area near that small freight yard.

So I am going to eat less vegetables no nuts at all avoid cucumbers eat more meat if I can afford it or go kill a small deer keep what I need sanu and have a cookout with the local homless and people passin thru


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Aug 31, 2015)

I was doing more forrageing for food than anything so the berries in its self may have been a bad choice.I have a large amount of organic hemp hearts which claim to have that omega 3 and 6 I will try that instead of nuts when i get back to home base the company name is Manitoba Harvest from Winnipeg Manitoba Canada for you .com people the internet address IS MANITOBAHARVEST.COM


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Aug 31, 2015)

What are some of the over the counter antiinflammatory medican names or types 
Or natural types? 
When I get back to home base I will make up my food plan/natetal remedy plan for traveling with Crohn's disease and post it as soon as possible
Time to charge the "smart" phone with solar panels be back soon...with a plan 
Thank you so much for all your input it is greatly appreciate even though it's apain in the ass & shitty situation.


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Aug 31, 2015)

Yes I will get in touch with a specialist for Crohn's disease as I have been avoiding the specialist and just seeing a primary care physician for steroids and emergency room visits
I will make a nateral remedies plan and the pharmaceutical meds and plan for my Crohn's disease as soon as I can so others will have something to go by or reference
I will be leaning more towards wild medicinal plants and herbs and easly assertainable natural over the counter medications. Everyone's input on this is welcome
However please research your suggestions and have some knowledge behind what you suggest.
if some plants or herbs have toxins in them make sure you list that info as well.
I can't wait to hear from everyone .


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Aug 31, 2015)

wait, you're in the north east by a river trying to cool down ??
Where ??

only advice is what a shared - and that was of a man who suffered greatly with Crohns even by following the rules 100% of the time.

Big (((((hugs))))) and good luck in this humidity !!
As much as I love the summer, I can't wait for winter.


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Sep 1, 2015)

OTTERWOLF said:


> wait, you're in the north east by a river trying to cool down ??
> Where ??
> 
> only advice is what a shared - and that was of a man who suffered greatly with Crohns even by following the rules 100% of the time.
> ...


was just in Rumney N.H at a festival but had to leave early due to Crohn's flare .
Currently in Boston MA makin my way back to mothers apt where I store extra equipment and gear.I don't have a apt yet waiting for the person to leave but its $550 1 bedroom free hot water. oil heat I don't plan on using due to cost of oil.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Sep 1, 2015)

yeah well keep in mind no heat = broken water pipes...... but that's your call.
Yeah, good luck trying to travel with that Crohns.... that is one hell of a cross to bear.


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Sep 1, 2015)

Herbs beneficial for Crohn's disease
Licorice standard and Deglycyrrhizinated Licorice (DGL). DGL is used for conditions of the digestive tract and ulcers. many people can take 5-6grams of ordinary licorice a day.
Licorice should not be taken for more than 2-3 weeks at a time.There are many cautions with licorice research before use also people with hypothyroidism do not take licorice.it can also cause fluid retention, high blood pressure, potassium loss,also people with heart disease should avoid.
Fennel seeds: for vomiting and abdominal pain.
Ginger, wild ginger: vomiting/nausea
Marijuana: I find to be very helpful with Crohn's disease as it can treat inflammation and pain however I would suggest to not smoke and rather ingest chop up, grind marijuana and add into food CBN and CBC a chemical in marijuana that is not psychoactive has many potentials as it stops inflammation and pain.Hash oil is what I use along with extracted CBN oil. Three to four drops only on oil as it is very strong some people can only handle oneor two drop as its 25 MG honey hash oil.The CB2 receptor or Cannabinoid receptor type 2 seems the most promising as cb2 is foun throughout the digestive system where it regulates the intestinal inflammatory response this looks promising for crohns disease and ulcerative colitis and really needs more reasearsh just my opinion.
Marshmallow root make into a powder 3tsp in one cup of cold water 3 Tim's daily
Sippery elm bark: make into a powder 1 tsp in 1/4 cup of hot water.
Peppermint tea, oil,leaf:make int a tea,eat leaves or get a oil tincture: stops muscle spasms and stimulats the release of bile
Lemon balm: relieves gastrointestinal symptoms and spasms.
Rosemary: can help with cramps and spasms.
Turmeric: should not be used because it can cause stomach disstress other caution's with this as well


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Sep 1, 2015)

Herbs you should avoid with Crohn's 
Burdock,Echinacea and Pau D' ARCO .


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 1, 2015)

Yea that's why I was thinking oregon grape root because it has similar effects as echanacea but it doesn't trigger the immune response that echanecea does which can cause flares.


----------



## PAN AM HOBO (Sep 1, 2015)

When I lived On the farm I had many types of herbs Alot were heirloom or clones of a heirloom and region specific herbs
Really kicking myself in the ass for not collecting seed.
I am hoping to try a spot in the state forest
Where they just logged last year plenty of logs around to build raised gardens and fencing good top soil is available due to some of it being old pasture/farmland


----------



## Gonx (Nov 20, 2015)

Glad to hear there are some folks on here traveling with crohns!
Sounds like you all have found similar methods of taking care of yourself but I wanted to share a few things from my experience

A diet rich in fresh veggies seems to help keep the disease in check when i've achieved remission. If I had the self control I would go full pescetarian. When I'm flaring though I definitely try to restrict myself to cooked/dried fruits & veggies.
+1 for apple cider vinegar/lemon juice--both seem to help me out a lot--personally I think its best to dilute it in some water

Do some research on prebiotics too. I remember reading recent research suggesting prebiotics are way more beneficial than probiotics, because your stomach acid kills damn near all the healthy bacteria by the time it reaches your small intestine. I'd like to point particular attention to garlic as someone else mentioned. Tastes nasty raw but I think it does wonders. When I have access to everything, I like to make a tea with garlic, ginger, lemongrass, honey. Dont think I've ever added mint in that mix but mint tea does wonders for me as well.
Chicory root is also a prebiotic, its a faaaaantastic substitute for coffee since all that caffeine will fuck you up!

--If you can find a quality frankincense/boswellia serrata extract, I think it's pretty fantastic. My crohns was acting up and I used some of the extract my sister has to make soap with, and I swear it healed me up quick.
https://www.newdirectionsaromatics....-oils/frankincense-organic-essential-oil.html
heres a study suggesting boswellia serrata works BETTER than a commonly prescribed crohns medication in brittain
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11215357
I never could find the specific "H15" extract they speak of in the study. If you find a source please let me know!

with this and with all herbal remedies, be careful of the source and fidelity of the supplement you're buying. My understanding is not all of them are absorbed properly if they don't do a good job extracting the medicinal and most of the time powdered/capsuled forms don't absorb nearly as well as liquid forms.


Do some research into L-Glutamine as well, I haven't had a chance to try it for an extended period but it seems to do me well and I've heard a lot of people sing to hell and high water about how great it is for crohns (and the added benefit of it being good for depression for me too).

I tried a slippery elm powder for a while--I dont think it helped me much, but then again, it probably wasn't the best quality stuff

--hope you all stay healthy, cheers--

p.s. anyone have any tips on getting your prescription meds when traveling in different countries?
I'd like to find a way to get my humira in South America somehow but I imagine its damn near impossible with cross-country prescriptions/insurance coverage since that shit is so damn expensive to begin with...


----------

